# 89 240sx gauge cluster



## abg61 (Jun 6, 2005)

speedo was not working in 89 240sx s13. changed speedo sensor and gear, took out gauge cluster and examined it. everything looked fine, replugged cluster and started car. turn signals worked, hazard lights worked. then problems started. fuel gauge went above full, speedometer, tach, temp gauges and clock do not work. also when i turned on headlights, all bulbs in cluster started flashing. i thought cluster was bad and got another cluster and the same thing happened. does anyone know what could cause this. any relays involved, fuses, whatever.........


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

you shoudl check your connections with the harness, they maybe loose. do you have a HUD or is it just the regular analog cluster?


----------



## abg61 (Jun 6, 2005)

x0dyssey said:


> you shoudl check your connections with the harness, they maybe loose. do you have a HUD or is it just the regular analog cluster?


it an analog cluster


----------



## Nik33615 (Aug 3, 2004)

abg61 said:


> it an analog cluster


Did you get a new speed sensor or used? The speed sensors were problematic and I would not suggest a used one. Mine would work sometimes,not work at all sometimes and even read faster than I was going sometimes...


----------



## drewstud (Jun 14, 2005)

*Pin needles are a bich*

I recently installed anew set of glow guages on my 90 240 and upon reassembling i encountered the same problems you had. Gas gauge going above full speedo and tach not workin. This can be fixed by not inserting the pins to far down. Try pulling speedo and tach pin out abite so that the can move freely and the gas and cooling cluster same deal. hope that helps


----------

